# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC printer problems

## ICC

Need help please 

have the CTC printer , was working fine till yesturday then started making funny nosie and jamming on printing, then when runing nozzle calibrate it jams and locks half way just power it up to have another play see what issue is an its just got two line of black squared across the LED screen 
was goig to try a firmware update but currently my laptop dont even see the printer 

HELP only had it a couple of weeks and the seller is not replying to my emails 

any idea PLEASE what can i try

----------


## bigo93

Well you arent explaining things properly, but it sounds like the firmware didnt flash properly.

If you bought from ebay you can raise a claim saying the product is faulty, the seller will get in touch with you quickly then. And if they dont then ebay will give you a full refund and you keep the printer  :Smile: 

Do the above first, but most likely reflashing the firmware may help.

----------


## Mjolinor

If you flash firmware before you go to ebay then they will not help you.

----------


## bigo93

That's why I said contact ebay first, assuming they bought from ebay, not seen CTCs sold anywhere else.

----------


## ICC

returned to the seller now thanks had not tried a firmware update just seem a problem machine the seller offer new extruder sent 2nd hand one then said they would send new board , seem best to return and get one else where this one has issues , thanks for the reply tho

----------


## Mjolinor

I think all CTCs have issues.

----------


## bigo93

Yeah CTC arent the type of printers which will give you great prints right off the bat.
You need to get them set up, upgraded and calibrated yourself, and this could require some work.

----------


## Mjolinor

In terms of bang per buck they are right up there though with the Wanhao I3 metal.

Once they are set p and the problems sorted they are good printers

----------

